# Hidden



## 3-0-4 (Apr 11, 2009)

Well, everyone on here is doing flashy trunk set ups with hardlines, tanks, and compressors everywhere and switches and gauges in every other spot. 

So for those who like a clean hidden look like myself and have a set-up like that or pictures of them.

Post them up.

I will contribute to this thread this coming Tuesday. 

:beer::beer:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I'm going to redo my trunk this weekend and enclose everything in a much smaller box than i currently have. I might leave a very slight amount of the top of the tank exposed. I'll post pics when it's finished.


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

If they are hidden how will we see it? :sly:


----------



## 3-0-4 (Apr 11, 2009)

Hidden pictures/Unhidden, opened pictures. Simple.


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

here is mine.....


----------



## 3-0-4 (Apr 11, 2009)

That's not hidden... But close.


----------



## Aronc (Jan 30, 2006)

heres mine, its totally all hidden, but its still got hardlines  ,my battery is under the floor due to the bay being shaved aswell










with the floor down


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

I'll go out and shoot some of mine tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

here is my layout so far (waiting for accuair exo compressor mount to finish it). you get the idea (empty area beside tank is for storage)

More details here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5192531-Accu-aired-MK4-Golf-TDI-with-Rocker-Switch


----------



## 3-0-4 (Apr 11, 2009)

Is that cardboard temporary?


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

3-0-4 said:


> Is that cardboard temporary?


of course not, haven't you heard? cardboard can support more weight than wood when placed vertically ! 

ya temp :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

3-0-4 said:


> Is that cardboard temporary?


it works better than dynomat:laugh:


----------



## 3-0-4 (Apr 11, 2009)

fasttt600 said:


> it works better than dynomat:laugh:


haha, And a lot cheaper.. hhmm


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

Dirty cell phone photos will have to do for now


----------



## SIRPOP (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

3-0-4 said:


> That's not hidden... But close.


ooops.. sorry.. thought i saw with tank exposed but that was the second post.. i was on my phone:banghead:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

pics of the white mk3 with the tank underneath the car stat!


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

ill have to take some pics of mine but i have it fully hidden and i don't have gauges in my car. analog management with an avs switchbox and i made a auto ride height controller with some regulators so when i turn the car on it goes to driving height.


----------



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)

How bout the mk4 with the compressors in between the rear bumper cover and body :thumbup:
cant find pictars...


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Beitz DUB said:


> How bout the mk4 with the compressors in between the rear bumper cover and body :thumbup:
> cant find pictars...


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

It is not neat because I hardly fit the tank in there 
I don't have a false floor either but it is quite and hidden.


DSC_0835 by KorayH, on Flickr


DSC_0836 by KorayH, on Flickr


DSC_0837 by KorayH, on Flickr


DSC_0838 by KorayH, on Flickr


----------



## 3-0-4 (Apr 11, 2009)

Real messy, haven't cleaned it up yet. but this is the simple set-up and how it will sorta look.




















More pictures to come this week coming up. And some wire hiding.


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

3-0-4 said:


> Real messy, haven't cleaned it up yet. but this is the simple set-up and how it will sorta look.


What good is that water trap going to do for you sideways?


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Yeah, that thing needs to as close to vertical as possible.


----------



## 3-0-4 (Apr 11, 2009)

It'll be ok. Wont exactly sit like that when its finished. :thumbup:


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

How difficult is it to get that spare out of the well in the event you need it?


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> How difficult is it to get that spare out of the well in the event you need it?


It's really easy. I designed it so there are two brackets that hold the tank on the back that don't bolt in, everything is PTC, and every wire that goes to the tank has a plug that can be pulled off. I can get the spare out in about a minute. :thumbup:


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

Beitz DUB said:


> How bout the mk4 with the compressors in between the rear bumper cover and body :thumbup:
> cant find pictars...


well thats not my car, but i got a little creative behind the bumper as well.....cant find the photo of my tank up under the rear where the spare tire well used to be:facepalm:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

BradenE said:


> It's really easy. I designed it so there are two brackets that hold the tank on the back that don't bolt in, everything is PTC, and every wire that goes to the tank has a plug that can be pulled off. I can get the spare out in about a minute. :thumbup:


Well done. Do you use inline check valves? Or do you just lift the tank and leave the lines connected...?


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

Thanks to Fasttt600


----------

